# BMW M3 M Performance Frozen White Nanolex matte



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Another detail carried out at our Gosport, Hampshire unit based HQ.
This Frozen white BMW had been on my radar since the owner bought it, so have been looking forward to doing it. Previously I'd have been looking at the Swissvax Opaque range which I carry, but now Nanolex have something for me to use. Seemed the obvious choice as a Nanolex Approved Detailer to use the Matte range:thumb:

Just back from "the ring"......















Wheels cleaned with Evolution wheel cleaner and Envy Brushes as per normal, door shuts with Envy Bubblegum APC and foamed with Bubbly Jubbly SSF.



Rinsed and washed with Nanolex Matte shampoo and brought indoors for claying/de-tarring.











I was able to clean and wax the roof with Britemax!





The afters:







A lovely satin look.











and finally



To be kept up to date please follow us on Twitter and like and share us on Facebook.

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome car and nice work too


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Very nice. Good to see a matte car detailed. The paint shade has an apt name too.

How is the claying experience on a matte paint? Any issues?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Guru said:


> Very nice. Good to see a matte car detailed. The paint shade has an apt name too.
> 
> How is the claying experience on a matte paint? Any issues?


No issues as used a mild clay cloth, just made sure I was not as vigorous as normal!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Stunning results as ever Tim!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great results Tim, looks stunning! Have to say I'm not a fan of Matte finishes but that looks the business!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice Tim:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice work, :thumb:.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

lovely motor. good job


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks fantastic what a lovely car!


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Cracking job! Good to see cars like this being driven round the Nurburgring and actually used!


----------

